# Braxton Hicks terrifying me - literally!



## lizziedripping

Hi ladies. I am desperately in need of some reassurance, and hope you can help.

I am currently 26/27wks pregnant with twin boys, it is my third pregnancy. I have a son, 7 born at full term, and a daughter born at 24wks. She is fortunately a very healthy 5yr old now, but her premature birth has left me a bag of nerves in this pregnancy. :wacko:

I have a cervical stitch in place, and my cervix thus far has remained a decent length and stayed closed. It has shortened in the past 2 wks, but consultant is very happy with it. My boys are big for gestation, and my uterus is already measuring 38wks so the weight on my cervix is huge! 

Thing is, I am now more worried about preterm labour than an incompetent cervix. In the last 10 days I have had daily BH which are freaking me out. I had them up until 22wks, they stopped, but have returned with a vengeance.

They are very erratic. SOme days they happen for a couple of hours then vanish, other days they come on twice in a day for a few hours. All I can describe it as is a tightening across my abdomen (sometimes my back), accompanied by a really unpleasant "balling up" in my uterus. My whole body feels very peculiar and I get an adrenalin rush which sends my heart racing.

I am left with a dull ache in my lower tummy and back which can last a few hours. They are generally 30mins apart, but can come one after another - there are never more than 3 per hour. 

Today I was alarmed because two of them were moderately painful - though I wasn't sure if the pain was round ligament related since this also flares up when they happen.

In panic I went to L&D on Saturday, convinced that these "contractions" must be affecting my cervix. Ironically my cervix was longer than it was the week before, and tight shut - thank goodnesss.

Thing is, all the docs/midwives kept telling me that this is probably BH, that it is more common with twins and given the size of my babies it is hardly surprising. I keep being told that twin pregnancies are totally different, and cause all kinds of additional aches and pains. I certainly find it hard to move around much, and I am on bed rest most of the time. I can't say that increased activity brings them on - I'm not at all active!!

Please help. I think it is only women who have been there that can truely offer me reassurance. Can anyone relate? Can BH get painful in a twin pregnancy? Is a daily dose of them normal in the second trimester?:

Your advice would be most appreciated x


----------



## vineyard

I had BH starting at 18 weeks until I delivered. I would have 30-40 of them every day. But, never any cervical changes to go with it. I delivered my girls electively at 36 + 6. Still no signs of cervical changes at that point either. I continued to work until 5 days before I delivered and was still going to the gym at 32 weeks as well. 

My girls were large as well. Born at 7 lbs 7 oz and 6 lbs 10 oz. When I delivered I measured at 51 cm (51 weeks lol). I was giant as well.

As long as they aren't causing cervical changes no need to worry.

Laying down and drinking lots of water helped a bit.


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks for that. What exactly did they feel like? Were they ever painful? Did they get progressively more intense at certain stages in the pregnancy?

My cervical changes are due to incompetence rather than contractions, so for me the two are totally unrelated. Having had one full term baby who was a whopper, atleast I know I can carry to term. Trouble is I know a twin pregnancy is more suseptible to preterm labour due to the extra weight in the uterus. It's reassuring to know yours withstood two quite large babies.

The BH is very nerve wracking because I'm less concerned about it affecting my cervix, and more worried it is the very early stages of labour :nope:


----------



## vineyard

Early stages of labor cause cervical changes. They are one in the same. So, if your cervix isn't opening or changing then you aren't in the early stages of labor. Hope that makes sense. 

Mine were very painful at times and very frequently evenly spaced apart. There were many nights where I sat there and timed them because they had me so concerned. I did end up in the hospital a couple of times but they were never concerned because the contractions weren't causing any cervical changes. 

My belly would just get hard as a rock and I could see legs, butts, and heads poking out. It was wierd. Often times I was extremely crampy with intense backpain which got me concerned. 

But, again, I went to 36 +6 and electively chose to have them then. At that point, the BH were not causing any cervical changes and therefore no signs of impending labor.


----------



## ladypotter

I agree with Vineyard. I also have had them starting early on (even with my daughter's pregnancy)...I started at 16wks with both my DD and the twins. I don't get many yet, but I know I get more if I do too much or have not drank enough fluids. Dehydration can bring them on, sex (orgasms) can bring them on and they are actually supposed to help you with labor. I think as long as your dr. is continuing to check your cervix length, you should be ok...if you start having REAL contractions, they will be able to tell and can put you on procardia to help stop them (and will probably recommend bed rest if they have not already). Good luck!!


----------



## Laura2919

I had BH from 20 weeks and I was checked on 3 times. I had the girls at 29 weeks due to an infection but nothing to do with how early i was gettng BH! 

XX


----------

